# How to cancel Vodafone mobile BB ?



## redstar (9 Mar 2009)

Vodafones terms & condition say that cancellations of service should be 28days notice in writing.  Would email do ?

What is their address to which cancellation letters should be sent ?  I cannot find it on vodafone.ie - there isn't even a 'how to cancel' in their FAQ's. What a shower


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

Customer Care
The Ramparts
Dundalk
Co Louth

or 

Mountain View
Central Park
Leopardstown
Dublin 18

I would send an e-mail but also write a letter.

http://www.vodafone.ie/aboutus/code/custcare/enquiries/


----------



## redstar (9 Mar 2009)

Great, thanks CCOVICH  !


----------



## carrielou (9 Mar 2009)

I spoke with Customer Care the other day regarding cancelling my connection with them.

Email will do with name, address, broadband connection number (sim card) D.O.B. how I pay my bill.

Was told it will only take 48 hours to take effect and I presumed because I am out of contract with them.


----------



## Guest128 (9 Mar 2009)

I cancelled mine yesterday, an email is sufficient. The address is 
_"customer_._care_@_vodafone.com"_
I got an automated reply and then a real reply within a day, asking if I preferred email/phone call to confirm everything. I took a call and then got them to email all we had discussed. 
Note that they do enforce the 28 day notice even if you're finished the contract.


----------



## redstar (10 Mar 2009)

Great to know just an email should be enough 

Presumeably you would still be billed for the 28days after confirmation of the cancellation email ? So do not cancel any DD until after the 28days have been paid for ?


----------



## Guest128 (10 Mar 2009)

redstar said:


> Great to know just an email should be enough
> 
> Presumeably you would still be billed for the 28days after confirmation of the cancellation email ? So do not cancel any DD until after the 28days have been paid for ?



Yes. I had forgotten about that and wanted to immediately cancel it as I already had ordered the O2 one as a replacement. So I complained a bit and they said to get out of it I could just move tariff to the PAYG (pay as you go) version, rather than cancel the contract. I did that and also got a block put on the number so it cant actually be used, but the number is still mine. So the net result is that i've just changed the tariff and not actually cancelled the contract. However, I there are no monthly charges as i'm on the PAYG tariff, and the modem will not be used. Vóila!!


----------



## carrielou (10 Mar 2009)

Never knew they have a pay as you go version.  does it work same as phone, if i just needed it for a day, top it up and off I go?


----------



## Guest128 (10 Mar 2009)

carrielou said:


> Never knew they have a pay as you go version.  does it work same as phone, if i just needed it for a day, top it up and off I go?



Yeah you pay €5 per day, even if you use it for 2minutes vs tow hours. It isnt data (MB/GB) based. I think its a terrible package as if you use it 6 days out of the month then its the same as the bill pay version! The only reason I moved to it was to avoid paying the extra month after giving cancellation notice, and I wont be using it in PAYG mode at all.


----------



## redstar (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the advice, FLANDERS ! I had not thought of the PAYG option.

I've just changed to O2 as well, 19.99 per month (18 mth contract) instead of 29.98.

As I understand it, you pay for the month ahead - so if you switch to PAYG, do you still have already-paid-for useage ?


----------



## Guest128 (11 Mar 2009)

redstar said:


> Thanks for the advice, FLANDERS ! I had not thought of the PAYG option.
> 
> I've just changed to O2 as well, 19.99 per month (18 mth contract) instead of 29.98.
> 
> As I understand it, you pay for the month ahead - so if you switch to PAYG, do you still have already-paid-for useage ?



Not really sure what youre asking. I believe they way PAYG works is you have the modem and each day you use it it costs EUR5 for whatever amount you download. Whether you have to prepay said fiver before you use it or are billed for at the end of the month for X amount of days, im not sure.


----------



## carrielou (11 Mar 2009)

Folks, I just rang Vodafone and yes 100% correct about the 28 days notice which the girl I spoke to the other day omitted to tell me.

I asked about PAYG and was told they dont do it!


----------



## Guest128 (12 Mar 2009)

carrielou said:


> Folks, I just rang Vodafone and yes 100% correct about the 28 days notice which the girl I spoke to the other day omitted to tell me.
> 
> I asked about PAYG and was told they dont do it!



Defo, PAYG is a brutal tariff for broadband. I moved to PAYG but blocked the SIM so its unusable, I only did it to avoid said 28 day charge as was moving to O2....


----------

